# Adding glow to images



## ebackhus

This tutorial I found on MSN teaches you how to add the "post-process glow" to almost any image. I think the result looks like recent PS2 games with the dark line around object on the screen.

Thoughts?


----------



## devil lady

Interesting effect. Will have to give it a try later.


----------



## Inactive

it is an interesting effect. certainly quick and easy to apply, but i don't know about the PS2 games. i don't have one. none of those link images would load for me, so i don't know if i got the right effect... i think they might have lost a little detail in the resizing as well


----------



## Go The Power

That looks cool I have to try that!


----------



## ebackhus

You pretty much nailed it, FH! Might want to turn down the gaussian blur a teeny bit, but the effect is still quite present.


----------



## koala

Thanks eb. I've seen this effect before and wondered how it was done. I've seen it in films as well where they want to create a dreamlike effect. Also similar to the old fauvist/impressionist paintings.


----------



## ebackhus

My room mate likes to steal my desktop PC so I haven't had a chance to try it. I refuse to do it on this laptop because we all know I'm anal about color accuracy. I'll post a few once I've completed them.


----------



## Judgement

Interesting. I do see a bit of what similarity to PS2 games your talkin about. I think like Big Red One kina?

Anyways, looks cool. I love the gaussian blurr filter. But I see people use it in odd ways like this. It looks pretty decent, but I use it to add depth to a image. So things farther away look blurry like they would in life kina. Or set it to 2-2.5 and set it to lighten for a nice shine. Anyways theres a little info if anyone wants to use it. >_>


----------



## ebackhus

Finally had time to try this.


----------



## nickster_uk

Looks pretty neat EB :smile:

I think a watercolour effect would look good on the original too...or maybe even to liquify part of the background??


----------

